# mk2 2.0T FSI swap possible?



## mattyice69 (Feb 16, 2009)

I've tried searching and havent found much info on this swap, I am really just trying to see whats involved with the swap, i understand trying to everything possible from a donor car. But how similar are the mounts? I do understand all of the wiring that needs to be done but as of right now im just looking mounting wise how similar they are? I dont mean a hybrid swap either I want to run direct injection and everything


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Anything can be done...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4218633


----------



## mattyice69 (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for the heads up on that thread, i will have to keep that in mind


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (mattyice69)*


----------

